# humax transfer to memory stick



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I have recently purchased a humax freeview hdr 2000t recordable player, im trying to transfer my recordings onto a memory stick / external hard dreive, admittedlt=y I hav nt had much time to play with it but when I have I just seem to make a folder (on screen ) and then I think im loading it onto my stick but as yet nothing !! no instructions in manual and on scree not helpful, anyone got step by step instructions for me ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked a the quick start guide and it says :-

"FTP Server
You can transfer the media files in the internal HDD into your PC with FTP programme.
1. Select FTP Server.
2. Select On to make the receiver work as FTP server.
Note: To access to the internal HDD, enter the IP address assigned to the receiver on PC."

Does that help?

link to manual online

This might help too

.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

You might find some of this thread useful http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/44-satellite-tv/109313-recording-foxsat-watch-avtex-tv.html


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just looked a the quick start guide and it says :-
> 
> "FTP Server
> You can transfer the media files in the internal HDD into your PC with FTP programme.
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peaky said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked a the quick start guide and it says :-
> ...


----------

